# Converting from PTO to engine driven pump



## 69800 (May 13, 2009)

I am changing my truck over to engine driven hydraulics using the power steering bracket. It is a two hole mount 4 inch center. It lines up with the extra pulley on my crank shaft. My local hydraulic shop has a pump that fits with 4 gpm flow and 2000 psi. It also has a reservoir on top which look like it holds about a quart and a half of fluid. my blade is currently powered up and down also left and right. Can any one think of a reason this will not work?

is this enough gpm and psi? I will be running it on a single v belt. 

thanks
mark


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

Is something wrong with the PTO?


----------



## 69800 (May 13, 2009)

I do not like the pto because every time I stop to back up I have to put it in neutral and let the clutch out in order to raise the blade. Live hydraulics are much better.
mark


----------

